# RIPshot 60-day money back guarantee



## gnat7 (Dec 20, 2008)

We have had a lot of people who are not near dealers asking to try RIPshot at no risk.

Starting today, and going through February 1st, 2010, we would like to offer a *60 day money back guarantee on the RIPshot*.

All we ask is that you try it. If you don't like it -for whatever reason- we will refund you the full amount paid _and_ pay your return shipping.

You can purchase directly with Paypal through our website at www.riparchery.com/purchase.html

-or-

Call our office at 541.619.3783

Returns _must_ be made within 60 days from the date of purchase.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice of you to offer this but I honestly can't see very many, if any at all, getting returned. Especially now since I've had a chance to shoot with mine and know how good it works.

You've got NOTHING to lose here people, give the RIPShot a try. Don't just shoot 5 arrows with it and then say it's garbage. Give it an honest try, as all knew things take some getting use too. You will not be disappointed!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Great idea Nat. I do have to agree with Maxtor that the return rate/dislike of the RIPshot will be minimal as this product only makes you better. It tunes the archer and allows for numerous benefits in all aspects if the shot sequence.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*return*

the only 1s that will be returned are the 1s that no 1 gave it a shot to succed first


----------



## RIPelk (Dec 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## gnat7 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Ata*

If you are going to the ATA show come try it at booth 510


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bump up this great offer for everyone to try a Rip Shot with no risk!


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

great oppurtunity for someone who is unsure if they will like the RIPshot. No risk via 60 day money back guarantee, definately give it a (RIP)shot.


----------



## RIPelk (Dec 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Had mine setup with a Scott Little Goose just so I could get the feel of it and shoot it a bit. Tonight, I set up my RIPShot with my Carter Evolution + so that I could get started using my BT release. After some minor adjustments to the RIPShot length, and the release tension, I'm really starting to like it. Tomorrow night I'll be shooting at some 5-spot targets so I'll be able to work with it much longer :thumbs_up


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*so far so good !!*

I have mine we became a dealer in ND and I first hooked mine up with a short n sweet and a closed caliper by truball so far so good !!! 
I will post more tomorow is the night to show it off !!! 
Archery meeting tonight !! 
Thanks To Ripshot this seems to be a great product!! :thumbs_up


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

Bump for a product that works..........


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Nfaa*

Will you be at NFAA at the Riviera in las Vegas in February?


----------



## gnat7 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Vegas*



bb11 said:


> Will you be at NFAA at the Riviera in las Vegas in February?


I think so, we are shooting for being there (pun intended)


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

gnat7 said:


> I think so, we are shooting for being there (pun intended)


Hey if you need help in Vegas look me up! lol I wouldnt mind going at all!


----------



## gnat7 (Dec 20, 2008)

*money back*

Only two days left on this offer. This is your chance to try it risk free


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*great stuff*

if you give this product some time, it will make you a better shot. there is no if ands or buts bout it


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

hope to see you in Vegas. Cheers!


----------

